# Seeking Fulfillment



## BadPanda (Apr 20, 2016)

Hello All,

I am seeking fulfillment for DTG and sublimation items such as mugs.

Looking to launch in May and need a reliable fulfillment company to fulfill orders.


----------



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

you may find some here:Direct to Garment - Find T-Shirt Printers - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com


----------



## ChinaDivision (Dec 30, 2015)

Could we know if your project is launched?


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Did you find someone ?


----------

